# Can't identify my lathe.



## opus66 (Oct 10, 2017)

My paw in law got this atlas in exchange for a head off an international harvester about ten years ago. I have searched but can't find another one exactly like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 10, 2017)

We only see red X's.  Try looking at this thread

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/how-to-post-photos-from-tap-a-talk.55947/


----------



## opus66 (Oct 10, 2017)

Okay I'll check it out.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fallriverbryan (Oct 10, 2017)

I don't see any red X's. I can see the pictures on Tapatalk.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 10, 2017)

I am using a computer not an Android device, so not running Tapatalk.  I expect others not using Android devices also see the red X's.


----------



## dlane (Oct 10, 2017)

Red x's here , I'm not using tapatalk and never will,


----------



## opus66 (Oct 10, 2017)

Dave Paine said:


> I am using a computer not an Android device, so not running Tapatalk.  I expect others not using Android devices also see the red X's.


I tried adding pics last night on my laptop and couldn't figure it out. Saw some members using tapatalk so I downloaded it and then I could add them. I will read and try tonight to do it from my laptop.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 10, 2017)

opus66 said:


> My paw in law got this atlas in exchange for a head off an international harvester about ten years ago. I have searched but can't find another one exactly like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats 
it appears to be an 10" Atlas lathe with a QCGB.
the compound rest appears to be shop made, the upper crossfeed slide also looks shop made


----------



## brino (Oct 10, 2017)

Using the work-around of hitting the "reply" button to the original post, I can see them in my response window.

I tried and failed to copy them into my response.
That's wierd, I saw the photos in my response but when I posted it they showed as the red X's too.

-brino


----------



## RandyM (Oct 10, 2017)

brino said:


> Using the work-around of hitting the "reply" button to the original post, I can see them in my response window.
> 
> I tried and failed to copy them into my response.
> That's wierd, I saw the photos in my response but when I posted it they showed as the red X's too.
> ...



Yeah, you have to make copies on your machine and reload them to the forum.


----------



## opus66 (Oct 10, 2017)

I thought it would be a twelve because I haven't seen a ten with the back gear selector like this does. Also has six inch clearance from center line to the ways. I guess since it was found in a tractor repair shop someone decided to paint it like a John Deere.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## opus66 (Oct 10, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> it appears to be an 10" Atlas lathe with a QCGB.
> the compound rest appears to be shop made, the upper rossfeed slide also looks shop made


The reason the cross slide looks homemade is because I have the apron off of it waiting on a set of half nuts to arrive. The knobs are definitely shop made.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 10, 2017)

I didn't mean to make it sound like shop made accessories and tooling are inferior.
I'm sorry it it came off that way.
I look forward to see you getting her cleaned up and making chips.


----------



## opus66 (Oct 10, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> I didn't mean to make it sound like shop made accessories and tooling are inferior.
> I'm sorry it it came off that way.
> I look forward to see you getting her cleaned up and making chips.


Didn't take it like that at all. When I get all this figured out I will post some more pics of stuff that came with it.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 11, 2017)

opus66,

I have to go to EDIT to see the photos.  One of the problems with tapatalk is that Nelson can usually get them working again.  But then in a week or two, tapatalk makes another change and they quit working again.  I can fix them so that everyone sees them but it takes about 20 minutes per photo, so I had to quit doing that.

Anyway, back to your original question.  The machine appears to be a mix of parts off of various models and some shop made parts.

The head stock is off of a 1/2" bed 12" Atlas or Craftsman.  I think the earlier one made between 1958 and 1967, although the knobs on the QCGB selectors and on the tumbler appear to be from the later one.  If the lead screw were present, I could say for sure. But the gearbox on the later one had a shaft sticking out the right end and this one appears to have a hole for the lead screw.  It is missing the belt cover.  And the gear cover on the left end is home made. The knob on the back gear selector is not original.  The original was spherical and black.

The countershaft assembly is probably off of a 10" as I see a grease cup on the right end instead of a Gits oiler in the middle.

The bed ways look like 3/8" instead of 1/2".  The nameplate photo is too out-of-focus to be able to read it or I could read the model number and say for certain.

The carriage is off of a 10" or an early 3/8" bed 12".  Probably a 10" since the bed has an Atlas nameplate and the carriage probably matches the bed.  So the model number may ID the donor.

The compound slide is definitely shop made.  On all of the Atlas originals the machined area where the tool post sits sticks up above the rest of the casting either a little bit or a lot.  The corners on the originals are all rounded.  And it is much taller than the factory slides.  Plus I can just make out six counter-bored holes, three front and three rear, with probably socket head cap screws in them.

There is no photo of the tailstock, so no clue there.

The floor stand is consistent with the bed being off of a 10".


----------



## opus66 (Oct 11, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> opus66,
> 
> I have to go to EDIT to see the photos.  One of the problems with tapatalk is that Nelson can usually get them working again.  But then in a week or two, tapatalk makes another change and they quit working again.  I can fix them so that everyone sees them but it takes about 20 minutes per photo, so I had to quit doing that.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was coming to the conclusion that it was a mixture of parts. The name plate showed it to be a th 48. Couldn't get the camera to focus. The lead screw is ,3/4x 8. The tailstock looks like one off a ten but has the one inch spacer block under it. Once again thank you for your time.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 12, 2017)

OK.  Then you have a 12"x30".  And the carriage and bed date from 1948 or earlier, because that's approximately when Atlas quit making the 10x18 and 10x30.  But both the 10" and the early 12" tailstocks consist of two parts, the tailstock proper (10D-5 or L4-5), with ram, etc., and a 1.000" tall 10D-6 Base.  And the clamp bolt is accessible from the front.  If the clamp bolt is accessible from the rear, you have the 831-002 tailstock and 050-035 Base off of a late 12".  If your tailstock is still two-piece, it's off of a 12".  If it has a second 1" tall spacer block, it's a 10" and  probably came with the bed.


----------



## opus66 (Oct 12, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> OK.  Then you have a 12"x30".  And the carriage and bed date from 1948 or earlier, because that's approximately when Atlas quit making the 10x18 and 10x30.  But both the 10" and the early 12" tailstocks consist of two parts, the tailstock proper (10D-5 or L4-5), with ram, etc., and a 1.000" tall 10D-6 Base.  And the clamp bolt is accessible from the front.  If the clamp bolt is accessible from the rear, you have the 831-002 tailstock and 050-035 Base off of a late 12".  If your tailstock is still two-piece, it's off of a 12".  If it has a second 1" tall spacer block, it's a 10" and  probably came with the bed.


Yes I do remember seeing the 10D-5 and -6 numbers on the tailstock and the screw is accessible from the front. I think he got a decent deal for the head.  There is a four jaw and a 3 jaw chuck, a milling attachment, and a few other odds and ends. The ways seem to be a bit looser up close to the headstock than the tailstock. From what I've read this is fairly common.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 12, 2017)

OK.  Then it must have a 1" riser between the tailstock and the base.  And hes, the newer headstock was, in most respects, an improvement over the older one.  And yes, more wear near the headstock than toward the right end is common on the beds.


----------



## opus66 (Oct 12, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> OK.  Then it must have a 1" riser between the tailstock and the base.  And hes, the newer headstock was, in most respects, an improvement over the older one.  And yes, more wear near the headstock than toward the right end is common on the beds.


Man life sure has a way of keeping us in line. After work I went to the post office and got happy because my half nuts had arrived. My joy was short lived though, when I put my wifes van into park nothing happened. after a few minutes of digging around I discovered a poly type bushing had failed that holds the linkage together. After a fifty five mile round trip to the parts house and a fifteen minute repair job I finally got a chance to work on my lathe. Got the apron back together and I will try to get it installed tomorrow.


----------

